# Can't get rid of fungus



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know what type of fungus it is if you're sure it's not scratches or rain rot. But in every sort of fungus case I've ever had to deal with the best thing that's worked for me is baby diaper rash lotion, desitin is the one I use. It keeps the area clean, dry and has zinc to help heal.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.

I would definitely supplement him with Vitamin A. Adequate vitamin levels keep the skin and immune systems of all horses healthier. Supplementing Vitamin A will completely get rid of rain rot and many kinds of fungus. [True Ring Worm is actually contagious and not helped by Vitamin A.]

Another thing that affects some geldings is feeding too much protein. This makes their urine very strong with high ammonia levels and it can scald their hind legs when they pee. It should not affect a horse's hocks, so I do not think that is the cause. 

One of the mildest things you can put on any fungus (and can also use to wash and clean equipment) is Captan Soluable Powder mixed in water. This must be kept stirred up before using. You can actually leave it on a horse's skin. It is a garden fungicide used on roses, etc. 

I would really go to a Vitamin A supplement. It just promotes healthy skin and a healthy immune system so that a horse can be healthy from the inside out. You can use an injectable Vitamin A (available where cattle and livestock supplies are sold). You DO NOT want to inject it but just squirt 5cc into a horse's mouth like a paste dewormer. Use it once every 2 or 3 weeks or feed a supplement like 'Farnam's Mare Plus' and the added Vitamin A will do wonders for a hair coat without making a horse 'race horse high' like other Vitamin Supplements can do.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I had an ottb that had "the scuzz" as we called it, but he had it on his hind legs, belly and a patch on his neck when I got him. I don't know exactly what it was, but it sounds like what you described. We tried a home remedy from the saddle seat rider in the barn and it worked wonders. It was a combination of Listerene mouth wash, baby oil and leave in conditioner (we used infusium). You combine it all in a spray bottle (3/5ths listerene, 1/5 baby oil, 1/5th leave in conditioner) Shake it all up and spray on. You can curry or rub it in, then just leave it. We put it on at least once a day and it made a big difference. He was soft and scuzz free (and smelled great haha). The listerene kills the yuck and the other ingredients help soften the skin and help it start to heal before anything else can get in there. 

Best of luck!

P.s. if you put only a little baby oil in, it makes a great coat spray too! Silky soft and shiny! It can be hard to find something that doesn't irritate that sensitive tb skin without leaving gunk.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

I use regular Listerine mouthwash for anything "fungus"..... wash with antibacterial soap, pat dry then spray area with listerine... if it is something that needs to be protected from bugs or dirt then I coat with vaseline....


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you sure its not just cannon crud? A shampoo designed to take care of cradle cap in infants will help.


----------



## Sage1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everyone thank you so much for your responses! Sorry I wasn't able to check them earlier!

I've never heard of cannon crud before but maybe that is what he has, I'm going to look up more on it and see. My trainer had me try rubbing on some MTG on the areas today and the fungus or whatever it is starting coming off. I left the MTG on and will check on it in a couple days. The Listerine mix sounds like a common treatment so if by Thursday I see no improvement I am going to try that. I'm also going to look into adding vitamin A into his diet, maybe it will help protect him in the future from having something like this happen again. Thanks again!


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Check out the thread I just posted about Vitamin A and rainrot! What you describe sounds very much like what Drifter had. He had it on his back legs, croup and face. I have uploaded some pictures showing his progress once we started the Vitamin A regimen.

Cherie and Trinity really know their stuff!! Good luck, OP


----------



## Sage1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you! That was really helpful to read


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with Vitamin A, the listerine treatments if MTG doesn't work and get some Pau D Arco bark to feed as well for fungus. 

But this doesn't sounds like fungus so much as it sounds like a gelding with pee splashed up on his legs, IMO


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds like the "scuzz" to me too. Another thing to try is washing it with betadine (rinse off) and/or spray on tinactin and leave on.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Without pictures there's no real way to know, sounds to me what we call scurf, just built up grease and short shed leg hairs forming little clumps. People so often forget to brush legs, or only use a soft brush. Most horse appreciate a good soft curry in their legs at shedding season, especially shedding out their summer coat- the dead hairs get so itchy under the new winer coat


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

*Resolve Wound*

This will do the trick, guaranteed, or your money back. It works on all kinds of scurf, rain rot, fungus, etc. 

Resolve Wound - Resolve Wound Prevents and Eliminates Proud Flesh on Horses


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I feel the need to order some of that just to have on hand.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

One year we had a terrible fungus that we couldn't get rid of, and one of the vets that works for Jeffers Vet Supply told us to get Captan and mix with water and douse it. Captan is a rose fungicide that you can buy pretty much anyplace. Anyway, it worked for us, I think it was two tablespoons of Captan per 1 gallon of water.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Captan works even on pathogenic Ringworm. It is what we have always used for pathogenic fungi infections. It is what we use to disinfect brushes and pads etc if we get an outbreak of ringworm. 

For rain rot and non-pathogenic skin problems, most of which are caused by fungi and bacteria that normally inhabit the soil and live on horses' skin, clean up easiest with Vitamin A and do not get reoccurrences when it is used.


----------

